# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Masturbimi

## teta

*(po mundohem te  shkruaj dicka ne disa aspekte shkencore medicinale rreth ketij fenomeni "qe gjith e bjene ,e askush nuk tregon"!*

_per sot:_

*kuriozitete nder vite rreth masturbimit*

Librat medicinal te shek 18 fare nuk e permendin masturbimin.Fizicienti  zvicrran Tissot 1758 ka publikuar teorin se masturbimi eshte arsyeja baze e semundjeve mentale-nje te keqe qe duhet ikur si nga kuga.Edhe me kundershtimin nga koleget,ky mendim ishte bere standard dhe mund te gjindet i publikuar ne librat medicinal ne fillim te shekullit 20

Dr. Sylvester Graham me 1834. ka shkruajtur se humbja e spermes gjat sex ,seriozisht e demton shendetin tek meshkujt (ide shum e popullarizuar at kohe),keshtu qe preferonte qe sex duhet performuar 12 here ne vite.Masturbimi eshte dicka shum e demshme,dhe qe te ulet knaqesia seksuale Graham preferonte ushqimin e dobet.

Kjo lidhje e sex me ushqimin u paraqit perseri ne vitin 1884 kur  Dr. John Harvey Kellogg i zbuloi cornflakes.
Kellogg ishte ekscentrik per shendetin dhe shkruan:Perdorimi i organeve reproduktive eshte akti me i madh qe nje mashkull eshte i zoti,por ti perdor ato ne menyre te gabuar,athere kjo eshte akti me i dhunshem qe ai mund ti beje natyres"

Shum nga mjeket kan menduar se masturbimi shakton tranim dhe shkakton njollat e zeza rreth syve.Frika dhe fajsija ishte krijuar tek te rinjet.Ne mes te viteve 1856-1919  U.S. Patent Office  ka patentuar 49 halete antimasturbuese .
Aparatura per njerz eshte bere meshkujt e ri dhe funkciononte ashtu qe lidhej per trup dhe ne rast te erekcionit te leshon elektro impulse qe do shkaktoj shok.Disa nga ato aparatura jan perdorur vertet,por nuk dihet se cfar rrezulltate kan fituar.Masturbimi ke femrat ishte me shokante dhe me e denueshme.

Medicinalet sot pohojn se masturbimi eshte i pademshem cak edhe normal ,si nje form per relax.Psikologia pohon se nuk eshte e demshme ,por e pershkruan si nje shkak qe shkakton ndjenjen e fajit te shum te rinje adoleshent Shkak i ndjenjes se fajit tek te rinjet eshte feja,normat morale te lidhura per sex.

Perfaqesuesit e fes mendojn se masturbimi  eshte si simptom i papjekuris shpirtrore dhe se ky problem duhet te sherohet permes lutjeve te fajles se gabimit dhe pastrimit te shpirtit

Pedagoget qe punojn me adoleshetet kuptojn se masturbimi mund te kaloi ne shprehi qe veshtir ndalohet,qe behet edhe me e shprehur nese ndalohet me dhune ,kritikohet dhe denohet.Metodat per ndalimin e masturbimit asnjehere nuk funkcionojn cak edhe me dush te ftohet.Nganjehere masturbimi kalon ne obssesion qe nuk mund te kontrollohet dhe  keshtu te jete shkak i ndjenjes se fajit dhe mendimt se po kryejn nje akt shum te denueshem.

Shum meshkuj masturbojn shum shpesh edhe pse pohojn se kan  jete seksuale te mire me partneren e vet

Masturbimi eshte i lidhur me fantazit seksuale.Shum masturbojn duke shfrytezuar  pornografin,tregimet seksuale qe te rritet epshi seksual

Doktor William Kraft ne librin e tij «Whole and Holy Sexuality» thot : deri ne shek 21 mastrurmini i meshkujve dhe femrave eshte i barazuar.Disa nga ta mendoj se kryejn dicka te fajshme ,ndersa shumica nga ata JO" 
Nuk ishte gjithmn keshtu!

Doktoret mendojn se masturbimi eshte burim i knaqesive qe zvoglon tensionet ,metode me te cilen njihet trupi,potencial trupor.Mohimi i matrurbimit per shkak te moralit kuptohet si mazohizem dhe "te vjetruar"

Djemt dhe vajzat zakonisht masturbojn kur kan epsh seksual apo nga monotonia.Masturbimi eshte interesante se eshte e prekshme,metod e lehte per qetesim,inspektim i gjenitaleve,fantazi pa japjen e llogarive tjetrit.Masturbimi hyne ne kuadet re SAFE SEX,nuk ka friken e rrefuzimit,marres,josuksesit,jep iluzionin e hapjes dhe prefekcionit

Ne vend qe te  krijojn lidhje me personat real mund te krijohet nje bote e rrejshme  prefekte ku gjdo gje eshte e mundeshme.Kjo eshte ana negative e masturbimit.

Dhe ne rastet ku masturbimi behet e vetmja menyrre i arritjes se knaqesive seksuale athere njesohet si ana negative e sajNese bash duhet te masturboni athere lereni qe kete te bej dora e tjetrit.

----------


## ilia spiro

Ky eshte nje ves i peshtire. Nuk ka asgje mjekesore qe ta justifikoje, eshte demtim i shendetit psikik dhe trupor. Mjeket qe e justifikojne bejne nje faj te madhe shkrencor dhe moral, kur kane bere edhe betimin e Hipokratit. Sa me shume t`i shmangen te rinjte ketij vesi aq me mire per ta. Ky ves nuk "shkarkon", por perkundrazi sa me shume qe genjehen aq me shume "ngarkohen" me shume se me pare. Kjo ndodhe ciklikisht dhe njeriu ngarkohet aq shume ne fund te kesaj eksperience, sa nuk mundet me te "shkarkohet" edhe sikur te masturbohet pa ndalim..dhe ku perfundojme me fund..pikerisht tek shkaterrimi psikik por edhe trupor i njeriut (mashkullit apo femres).
Prandaj sa me larg masturbimit...

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ky eshte nje ves i peshtire. Nuk ka asgje mjekesore qe ta justifikoje, eshte demtim i shendetit psikik dhe trupor. Mjeket qe e justifikojne bejne nje faj te madhe shkrencor dhe moral, kur kane bere edhe betimin e Hipokratit. Sa me shume t`i shmangen te rinjte ketij vesi aq me mire per ta. Ky ves nuk "shkarkon", por perkundrazi sa me shume qe genjehen aq me shume "ngarkohen" me shume se me pare. Kjo ndodhe ciklikisht dhe njeriu ngarkohet aq shume ne fund te kesaj eksperience, sa nuk mundet me te "shkarkohet" edhe sikur te masturbohet pa ndalim..dhe ku perfundojme me fund..pikerisht tek shkaterrimi psikik por edhe trupor i njeriut (mashkullit apo femres).
> Prandaj sa me larg masturbimit...


Nganjehere ne te rralle duhet se ne te kundert ka pasoja anesore, sidomos ne aspektin psiqik  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## teta

Masturbimin mund ta definojm si stimulim seksual,ose autostimulim qellimi i te cilit nuk eshte vetem orgazma.
Eshte menduar se fjala masturbim vie nga gjuha greke  manus (dora) dhe stupro (ferkim).Ne kohet e sotit mendohet se vie nga fjala mezea (gjenitalet) dhe se perkthimi origjinal  i bie te jete stimulim i gjenitalieve
(_ee dhe me akuzoni mua per temen ,shif ca kan heq studiuesit vetem per etiologjin e emrit njehere_)

Me masturbim fillohet shum heret-qe ne femijeri (qyqja) dhe shpesh  percillet gjate gjith jetes.Edhe pse masturbimi performohet nga nje mase e madhe njerzish ,cak edhe kafshet (pra instik) prap se prap nuk shikohet me syte e mire*
Edhe pse ne Bibel nuk ka ndales  te sakt te masturbimit prap se prap denohet dhe shikohet si gabim.

Ne fillmi masturbimi eshte kuptuar si nje aktivitet jo natyral sepse nuk ka kuptimin reproduktiv kujto Tissotu ne shek 18 qe e kuptonte si semundje dhe e shpjegonte se gjdo aktivitet seksual eshte e rrezikshme per trupin sepse e largon gjakun nga koka dhe organet dhe e grumbullon ne organet gjenitale,dhe per aq kohe sa zgjat akti,organet vitale te  trupit vuajn per gjak (pappa po ky cenka per tu lidhur)

Masturbimi eshte jonatyral.Shum studime kan shpjeguar se masturbimi haset edhe te femijet e vegjel (gjat lojes me organet gjenitale) dhe te kafshet keshtu qe e ngadalson pak mendimin se eshte jonatyral

Sipas Frojdit masturbimi eshte i kuptueshem si proces i pjekurise,ndersa te personat e pjekur qe e performojn jane psikologjikisht te pa pjekur.
Por asnje studim i sotit medicinal nuk e verteton se personat e rritur qe masturbohen jane te papjekur psikologjikisht.

Masturbimi  mund te kalon ne shprehi dhe te pengon zhvillimin e funkcionalitetit normal seksual,poor studimet kan vertetuar te kunderten-masturbimi eshte e lidhur me rrepektimin e vetvetes,imazhin me te mire mbi veten,dhe knaqesi seksuale me te madhe te femrat.

Masturbimi mund te jete edhe i dobishem te personat qe nuk kan partner,sepse ju mundeson aktivitetin seksual te pranueshem,mos te harrojm edhe personat e moshes se trete ,eshte e dobishme te partneret qe kan knaqesi seksuale me te medha se partneri i tyre dmth ne kete menyre plotesojn at nevoje.plus qe thon se edhe  i zbute tensionet trupore.


Njerzit masturbohen ne menyra te ndryshme. Masters dhe  Johnson  pohojn se nuk mund te gjejn dy femra qe masturbojn njejt,perderisa te meshkujt  menyra e masturbimit eshte e njete,por mvaret nga ndijeshmeria.


_vijon_

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Ky eshte nje ves i peshtire. Nuk ka asgje mjekesore qe ta justifikoje, eshte demtim i shendetit psikik dhe trupor. Mjeket qe e justifikojne bejne nje faj te madhe shkrencor dhe moral, kur kane bere edhe betimin e Hipokratit. Sa me shume t`i shmangen te rinjte ketij vesi aq me mire per ta. Ky ves nuk "shkarkon", por perkundrazi sa me shume qe genjehen aq me shume "ngarkohen" me shume se me pare. Kjo ndodhe ciklikisht dhe njeriu ngarkohet aq shume ne fund te kesaj eksperience, sa nuk mundet me te "shkarkohet" edhe sikur te masturbohet pa ndalim..dhe ku perfundojme me fund..pikerisht tek shkaterrimi psikik por edhe trupor i njeriut (mashkullit apo femres).
> Prandaj sa me larg masturbimit...


Gabohesh.Masturbimi duhet.Esht i keshilluar me doktorate dhe i vertetuar qe esht i nevojshem.Mos jep mesazhe pa qen kopetent ne ate qe thua.

----------

